# Extra Battery Tray



## Mad Max 4x4 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi to every one! I want to install a extra battery on the passenger side on my 2010 ram 1500. Has anyone done this to their truck? What parts do i need to do this? I want a factory tray from dodge but i don't know what the part # is .Also i would have to relocate the air box. Whats involve with that? Please let me know of all parts and # that i need. Thanks Mad Max One more thing can i add one more wire from the alt. to the battery so their would be 2 of them instead of the one Thanks Again Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well not sure bout the batt q?s. But why would u wanna add 2 cables outta the alt? One bigger then stock would be fine


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

not sure how the gassers look under the hood but you could just get the Diesel parts.. (battery tray, etc...)


----------



## Mad Max 4x4 (Jan 24, 2008)

The reason for the extra cable from the alt. to the batt. is cause it would be easier to do. the factory wire is in the stock wire loom and i just thought to run one more on the outside. would this work Two wires instead of one?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes it would work. It would just be a good idea to install a high amp fuse in line somewhere before the batt


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

dieselss;1490811 said:


> Yes it would work. It would just be a good idea to install a high amp fuse in line somewhere before the batt


I'm doing the same thing on my truck. Why the inline fuse on a battery? Also do I need to run the positive one the second battery to the positive one the first of do I run it to the alt?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Fuse in case something goes bad. Not sure I understand your second q? Peteo


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Asking which is the better way to wire the second battery. In series or parallel?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry, electrical isn't my strong suit. I tend to way over complicate things.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well. It's series parallel. Pos to pos. Then neg to gnd. Frame, engine, something metal and substantial.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Ran twin batteries for years in my plow truck and I would invest in an Isolator. You can find them on-line but will save you a lot of headache. The Isolator will allow the alternator to charge both batteries without them being connected to each other. For instance if you have all your accesories on your second battery and forget to turn something off and you drain that battery it will not affect your original battery to start the truck. Here is a crude diagram of how it would look. http://i.ehow.com/images/a04/on/vf/battery-isolator-work-1.1-800X800.jpg


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I did my dual battery settup last year with a cheap isolator I baught online. It works just like 95HD mentioned. I just mounted a universal battery tray to the passenger side fender. Have not had a dead battery sense doing the upgrade.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Almost forgot. I always had duall batteries in my old truck. However, that had been settup without an isolator & it would sometimes drain both my batteries. And that truck had ben equiped with a big alt. To handle the twin batteries. Never a problem with my settup on my newer truck!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

For the isolator are you using those boat style choose a battery or both dial/switch?


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not sure what your refering to as the boat style isolator. I can only tell u that the one I used cuts off the secondary battery if it gets to low, therefore saving the starting battery. It takes power from the alt. And provides it to each battery as needed. It's the one made by Aopec & it's called the "smart battery isolator".


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

The boat style is not a true isolator but more of a switch for certain conditions. A true isolator will do what Snow said and charge both batteries together and not allow drain back between the two. It is a self switching device with no in cab controls.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotcha thanks


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

From the diagram the isolater will only allow the plow to pull from one battery, not both. The second battery is there to relieve the stresses on the charging system and to keep the voltage from spiking so hard.

I have always added new circuts in the truck to a keyed on power source with a inline relay. This way when you leave the truck everything is always off !!! I hated getting up after a quick 5hr nap to find the diesel truck outside with a no start. 

The isolater will work for the no start issue but not for a diesel. They need every allowable CCA when they are cold.


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a battery disconnect switch going from the positive side of batt 1 to positive number 2. I just unhook it when it sits. Two batts and a 200+ amp alt didn't totally keep the lights from dimming. Cleaning all grounds did!


----------

